# Keith Flint RIP



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Just heard that Kieth Flint has passed away, absolutely gutted at 49 years old it’s way to young! I’ll miss him and sure many others will do too, one on the nicest people I’ve met and a true petrol head. 

RIP Keith


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

That's Sad news, He was also very well know for his Motorbike team, running in the TT, British supersports. sad news indeed.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Very sell a news. Rumours are it was suicide.

I remember seeing them live and being blown away by the atmosphere and noise levels. Never have I been to any gig anywhere near as loud.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Sad indeed. Saw the Prodigy at reading festival many moons ago. There's a hell of a band forming in the afterlife!


----------

